# Pellet rifle,, need advice



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a grandson that loves to shoot his 22LR but due to where they live he can't shoot unless they go somewhere. And this kid loves to shoot.
Where they live is a good spot no houses very close so I was thinking of a pellet rifle. He has told me a few times would like to try a scope. I asked his mother and a pellet rifle is ok. I don't know what brands are good and which ones are junk. I was looking at a crosman combo set rifle and scope. Need some help here. Buy rifle and scope together or what? I'm a budget of about $100. Or do I need to spend more to get a decent one?

This is one been looking at.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Crosman-Cl...031218&hash=item3acd45c265:g:~OMAAOSwmLlX48EY


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Depends on how old your grandson is and what is the purpose? Plinking or serious game getter? You also have to decide on caliber. 177 shoots flatter but does not have the punch of a 22 or larger caliber. Remember most shooting for small game will be 30 yards or less. A good air rifle is capable of reasonable accuracy and penateation at a hundred yards. If your grandson is capable of handling a 7 to eight pound rifle and the purpose is not only fun but rodent/pest control as well as hunting get a good rifle that will endure years.

XISICO BAM XS25 | RWS34 Clone | Break Barrel | Flying Dragon Air Rifles

Benjamin Trail NP2 .22 Caliber Air Rifle Combo | Bass Pro Shops

https://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Diana_RWS_34P_Pro_Compact/1498

A few suggestions. Check with a variety of companies for pricing Flying Dragon will custom tune your rifle so it performs optimally out of the box if your interested. Accessories such as scopes can be ordered if desired but your grandson my have great eye sight and not need the scope. Keep in mind that the above are all full powered air rifles, not B.B. guns. All are capable even taking a ground hog with a head shot in 177 if under 25 yards and a pointed pellet. I still have a Feinworkbrau I bought in 1977. Great spring lever piston rifle. I am not big on compressed air as after a few shots, power to propel the pellet falls off and pumps are noisy and slow. Call a company that deals solely with air rifles and shoot the breeze about what your needs and expectations are. JMHO


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

get em a red rider or a daisy 830? do they still make those? I say the red ryder cause it may be low power but it should last for ever and provide a lot of fun.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

By no means an expert, but that Benjamin NP Trail in 22 Cal is a pretty solid one. I got a friend who owns one and uses it for snake control at the Marina near by, its pretty quiet but you know a bb gun was just fired despite the muffling device on the end of it. I have Chonographed it and be advised it shoots about 100 fps slower than the advertised speed as I suspect most do. Its still got a good bit more punch than my BSA did and it shot pellets at a verified 600 fps in 22 cal with lead pellets and made short work of a lot of vermin! If you scope it, be advised there are scopes specifically designed for the kind of recoil impluse of air guns and a normal scope will not likely hold up long to that sort of recoil as mild as it may be. I definitely prefer the 22 over the 177 although the later is cheaper to feed.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok he is 11 years old. Most of his shooting with this pellet rifle will be right in the back yard at a target.
I would like to go with a "pump" instead of the tubes of CO2


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> By no means an expert, but that Benjamin NP Trail in 22 Cal is a pretty solid one. I got a friend who owns one and uses it for snake control at the Marina near by, its pretty quiet but you know a bb gun was just fired despite the muffling device on the end of it. I have Chonographed it and be advised it shoots about 100 fps slower than the advertised speed as I suspect most do. Its still got a good bit more punch than my BSA did and it shot pellets at a verified 600 fps in 22 cal with lead pellets and made short work of a lot of vermin! If you scope it, be advised there are scopes specifically designed for the kind of recoil impluse of air guns and a normal scope will not likely hold up long to that sort of recoil as mild as it may be. I definitely prefer the 22 over the 177 although the later is cheaper to feed.


 I thought that regular scope made for a real rifle would last for ever on a pellet rifle. I thought it was just more or less recoil? But no?

Ok so here is something I like,,Going to learn something. Different kinds of "recoil impulse"?


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Get on google and look up air rifle scopes and they will give you a far better explaination I bet than I could ever articulate.

From what I understand, a air rifle jumps forwards initially not backwards upon firing which creates a different set of forces on a scope that centerfire and rim fires do not have or experience the way a air rifle does. When you fire an "springer" air gun the compressed spring shoves the pistn forward which creates a jet of air that pushes the pellet out the chamber and down the barrel. That causes the air gun to launch forward sharply as the piston slams into the buffer that stops it. When the pellet then launches forward and you get a soft recoil impluse backwards. In a centerfire rifle the rifle is pushed backwards as the powder ignites pushing the bullet out the barrel and the gun back. Centerfire rifle scopes are designed to handle rearward recoil but dont reliably hold up to forward recoil fores. So when I bought my BSA Airsport in 22 cal, I bought a air rifle specific scope in 4x to mount on it. Im no air rifle expert but thats my understanding...*maybe some one here is a little smarter than I am.* Being a weapons tech for 21 years in the military this sounded like a very plausable explaination as to why a "regular scope" doesnt work well with air rifles so I ran with it as that is what I have read in the past.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Dont know if this worked or the computer is 2% smarter than me....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Great Comment @LunaticFringeInc. Your absolutely correct on a special scope.

Sounds like your grandson @budgetprepp-n is more of a plinker in a small back yard. What you picked out is likely adequate for the task. It should give him hours of enjoyment.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have 3 BB/pellet guns that my kids use as well. Two Crossman, one pistol and one pump rifle, and one Gamo break-open/pump rifle. The Crossman I got for like $60 and it works fine for plinking cans, but even pumping it up beyond the 10 pump recommended limit does not produce a hot shot by any means; right around 800-850 fps. The Gamo is a .177 air rifle that puts out pellets up to 1,300 fps and loads and charges when you break it open, load and close. I use this one to kill rabbit and squirrels and it does a great job. It was about $190ish price wise.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I know this may be a little silly but how about an airsoft? the kid could also use it in his basement or room?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> I know this may be a little silly but how about an airsoft? the kid could also use it in his basement or room?


Thanks for a good suggestion but i'm going to with the pellet gun


----------

